# Pakistani gold stamp hash



## thesingingdetective (Oct 19, 2006)

*hey everyone , I was thinking about this great experiance i had back in '94 when we scored a nice big block of putty hash. It had a little bit of gold stamping (only a fraction) on it. Anyway we melted the sucker and mixed it in finely chopped tobacco (which we do in oz) and bonged it with big cones, it got us heavily stoned yet we had plenty of energy, unlike the other hash we were used to that put us into couchlock mode.(not that there is anything wrong with that) but this hash was like no other stone i ever had, we ended up having a really fun night. I searched for more but it came as quick as it went . I was told that it was pakistani gold stamp hash.   If anyone has tried it or have any other good hash stories tell us about it... *


----------

